

Pirates pass-off AVCHD as Blu-ray - viewers don't notice the difference.  - tomsaffell
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122688367525432273.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
kqr2
Or maybe the viewers don't care. These days, a good upconverting DVD player
can produce high quality 1080P images.

[http://blogs.zdnet.com/storage/?p=365&tag=nl.e539](http://blogs.zdnet.com/storage/?p=365&tag=nl.e539)

My personal favorite:

<http://oppodigital.com/>

------
wmf
Perhaps the studios could fight back by selling BD-9 movies themselves.

